# What does POOC stand for



## donsqueen (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am coding for a labor & delivery triage for patient having preterm contractions @ 28 weeks. In the assessment is:

1. Intrautering pregnancy at 28w 2d
POOC
Fetal heart rate tracing is Category 1 = Normal.

I am wondering what POOC stands for and can not find it anywhere. Please help!

Thanks in advance


----------



## BLTHW@outlook.com (Dec 10, 2009)

POOC is premature onset of contractions


----------



## donsqueen (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

